# POC Tectal Race SPIN vs Kali Interceptor Helmets



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

Team, looking to buy a new lid and I think I've narrowed the choices down to these two. I like how these helmets utilize a non-MIPS method to provide that shearing/rotational impact protection. Does anyone have any insights they can provide to help me decide? Or does anyone have alternatives I should look at?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayce (Jan 25, 2018)

I have an interceptor and really love it. Kali is a really cool company doing a lot of very cool things, one that I think is worth supporting. The air flow on it is amazing. It is really simple to mount lights, and comes with the go pro bracket. The straps are super adjustable, and the Boa dial works great.

There only slight downside is the adjustable visor means the pins attaching it to the helmet are pretty weak. I haven't broken one, but know people that have.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have an Octal X SPIN and a Kali Interceptor (Octal for road/XC stuff, Kali for burlier trails).

Never tried on a Tectal, but the Octal fits my head way better. The Kali is definitely a nice helmet though, but I suspect that in terms of crash protection, the POC would be better since it's hugging more of my skull whereas with the Kali, I feel pressure points on different parts of my head.

I guess my point is, try them on and buy the one that fits you best.


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

We are stoked to see other brands using soft materials to not only address rotational impact but soft materials also address low-g linear force. 

We talk allot about foam density and how softer foam can react to impact faster. FYI I am open to talking to anyone about what we do at Kali and why we do it. 
The most important time of impact management is the first 15milliseconds. 

I believe stuff like Kali’s LDL and POC’s Spin is extremely important. I would add Leatt and 6D to this discussion. 

But don’t forget about how the rest of the helmet manages sub concussive impact. 

We all know helmets pass the same massive impact test. 
I want the helmet to begin to address smaller impact earlier (both linear & rotational impact) 
If materials react quicker we can protect a rider from a wider range of impact. 
“From Mundane to insane.”


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

For those looking to get awesome protection on a lower cost item take a look at the Kali Maya 2.0 
Still utilizes LDL (low density layer) for rotational and Low-G linear impact. 
It also has multiple density foam in goemetric shapes. 
These cones allow us to use soft enough foam for the small/medium knocks and hard enough from to protect from the big hits.

With all Kali bike helmets they are backed by our lifetime crash replacement policy -
https://bike.kaliprotectives.com/register


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

Love my Tectal Race Spin. I've been riding it for about a year and have no regrets. The most comfortable helmet I've ever had. It's proven very durable and has taken a few knocks from tree limbs and one pretty good one when I went off of the bike colliding with a guy going the wrong way on a blind corner. I'm not sure what it hit but I'm glad it wasn't my bare head. I checked it out thoroughly and the foam and shell suffered no cracking though the shell has a slight ding in it.


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

Kayce said:


> I have an interceptor and really love it. Kali is a really cool company doing a lot of very cool things, one that I think is worth supporting. The air flow on it is amazing. It is really simple to mount lights, and comes with the go pro bracket. The straps are super adjustable, and the Boa dial works great.
> 
> There only slight downside is the adjustable visor means the pins attaching it to the helmet are pretty weak. I haven't broken one, but know people that have.


Thanks for the insight! The visor is the only con I've seen on any of the reviews I've read/watched.


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

matt.s67 said:


> I have an Octal X SPIN and a Kali Interceptor (Octal for road/XC stuff, Kali for burlier trails).
> 
> Never tried on a Tectal, but the Octal fits my head way better. The Kali is definitely a nice helmet though, but I suspect that in terms of crash protection, the POC would be better since it's hugging more of my skull whereas with the Kali, I feel pressure points on different parts of my head.
> 
> I guess my point is, try them on and buy the one that fits you best.


Having a hard time finding these helmets in stock anywhere. What shape head do you have? Mine is pretty round.


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the POC and love it, but if the fit works for you, get the Kali.

Reason is crash replacement. Kali has an awesome crash replacement program and POC has nothing. 

I just had a pretty bad crash with my tectal race, quite a hard head hit. No concussion symptoms, but perforated eardrum and lots of other wounds. 

Anyways now I am replacing it (it was only a couple months old) and feeling the pain of forking out more money. But it saved me from almost certainly becoming a vegetable so it is what it is. 
I even went and tried an interceptor on again in an attempt to convince myself to change but being totally honest with myself the POC just fits better and I'm convinced that's a big part of effectiveness. 

On that note, I am often between sizes, L too big, and the next size down too small. The M/L POC is amazing for me, I almost don't need the headband part. All of the padding feels in contact with my head very evenly. No other helmet has fit so well (for me). I had high hopes for the new Kali helmet that has an M/L but there is something wierd going on with that ratchet adjustment, not for me.

But again if the interceptor fit, I'd be wearing that. Maybe it's fine but I just don't like cinching the headband down to make the helmet "fit" and having an air gap between my head and padding above the headband. It doesn't feel as functional, or certainly less ideal, anyways.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

ccayetano said:


> Having a hard time finding these helmets in stock anywhere. What shape head do you have? Mine is pretty round.


My head is pretty oval. I think if it was rounder the Kali may fit better. I'll take a pic of both side by side after work today and maybe that will help you.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

matt.s67 said:


> My head is pretty oval. I think if it was rounder the Kali may fit better. I'll take a pic of both side by side after work today and maybe that will help you.


POC is more of an oval shape


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

matt.s67 said:


> My head is pretty oval. I think if it was rounder the Kali may fit better. I'll take a pic of both side by side after work today and maybe that will help you.


I was able to try the POC on and what you're saying seems pretty spot on. My head is round and I definitely some pressure points around my temples in a size large which is what I typically wear. I tried an XL and that felt better, but I had to cinch it as much as possible to fit.

I think I'll go with the Kali even though I haven't tried it on. Could always ship it back if it's not a good fit.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccayetano (Feb 28, 2018)

For anyone still following, I ended up with a size Large Interceptor and it fits me beautifully. No pressure points compared to the POC. My initial "first ride" type review is that it's a great fit, light weight helmet. The visor is a little flimsy, but that's neither a positive or negative in my opinion. There's enough visor adjustment positions for me even though it's not "infinite" adjustment. I can't give an opinion on crash protection yet obviously, but I definitely preferred Kali's system to MIPS. I think it was a Jeff Kendall Weed video where he stated the profile is slimmer by design to minimize impact, but I honestly couldn't tell if it's noticeably slimmer than the ones I was previously wearing. Overall, happy with my purchase so far.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## locominute (May 29, 2006)

Kali Jon said:


> For those looking to get awesome protection on a lower cost item take a look at the Kali Maya 2.0
> Still utilizes LDL (low density layer) for rotational and Low-G linear impact.
> It also has multiple density foam in goemetric shapes.
> These cones allow us to use soft enough foam for the small/medium knocks and hard enough from to protect from the big hits.
> ...


I have a Kali Interceptor and it fits my roundish head perfectly I quite like how relatively lighted is versus the Maya gen 1 - and better ventilation

My one reservation about wearing the helmet is that according to Virginia Tech's helmet evaluation did not receive the highest mark 5/5 instead it received a score of 3/5
I was kind of surprised since the interceptor has assorted tech

Could you make some comment in regards to this? - Does Virginia Tech's method of testing the helmet not consistent with real life accidents?

Thanks


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

I have the POC but actually prefer the Leatt 3.0 DBX AM... I know it's not on your radar but hey.

Happy purchasing! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

ccayetano said:


> Team, looking to buy a new lid and I think I've narrowed the choices down to these two. I like how these helmets utilize a non-MIPS method to provide that shearing/rotational impact protection. Does anyone have any insights they can provide to help me decide? Or does anyone have alternatives I should look at?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Just bought a 6D ATB-1T EVO.

Rubber suspension instead of MIPS.

6D make great motorbike helmets.


----------

